# Looking for MKIII floor pans



## Michael W Dane (Feb 23, 2013)

I have a 98 Cabrio and the floors are getting soft from rot. I would like to weld in new ones but so far haven't been able to source them. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## srgtlord (Jun 4, 2010)

Grab a grinder , a MIG welder and some 16 gauge sheet metal and you will find some lol


----------



## Michael W Dane (Feb 23, 2013)

*Yes I've done a lot of that*



srgtlord said:


> Grab a grinder , a MIG welder and some 16 gauge sheet metal and you will find some lol


But it sure is a lot easier to have a stamped piece of metal designed to fit to begin with. It seems they are available for rabbits and MKII's. MKIII's seem to rust the worst.


----------



## srgtlord (Jun 4, 2010)

Floor pans are not too bad to fab up compared to lets say a windsheild frame corner being that the majority of the pan is flat. You could also check to see if the golf/jetta pans will fit


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

Check VW heritage over in the uk. Other than that it's up to you to find a nice donner car. Or if the VW surplus sight is still up, you could check there.


----------



## evol_mk3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Hit your local JY and cut out the pieces that you need. I've done it a few times.


----------

